# Angeln in Florida



## bastelberg (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
komme gerade aus einen 4 wöch. Urlaub aus St. Pete /Florida /Tampa Bay zurück. Haben, wie immer, bei Verwandten gewohnt. Direkt am Wasser, heisst Kanal. Dieses Jahr war es besonders gut. Habe etliche Silver trout, speckled trout, Gulf flounder (allesamt lecker) gefangen und verarbeitet. Topköder war Berkley Powerbait Rattle shrimp in rootbeer gold 3 ". Die fische gingen überwiegen nur auf diesen Köder. Da die Biester viele scharfe Beisserchen haben hat der Köder nicht lange mitgemacht. Musste so an die 4 Packungen kaufen, Stückpreis 5 $. Ausserdem auf einen 5 cm blauen Wobbler noch etliche Crevelle Jacks, Ladyfish und Speckled trout gefangen. Pinfish habe ich meistens nur für meinen Freund Herbert ( Graureiher) gefangen. Der war gleich am ersten Tag dabei, wie immer. Habe in den 4 Wo über 100 Fische gefangen, davon 22 für die Bratpfanne. War dieses Jahr am besten. Habe auch einige Fische mit Gummifisch erwischt. Kleine, 5 cm hellbraune Shads waren am erfolgreuchsten. Aber der Schwanz war auch ziemlich schnell abgegessn. Ganz böse sind die Kugelfische (Blowfish). Die zerhacken dir den Köder innerhalb einiger Sekunden, wenn du den Köder nicht schnell genug aus dem Wasser bekommst.
War jedenfalls herrlich.


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Florida- schöne Erinnerungen! Warst Du mal Richtung Tarpon tätig? Das war bisher das beeindruckendste, was ich vom Fischen kenne.


----------



## bastelberg (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



volkerma schrieb:


> Florida- schöne Erinnerungen! Warst Du mal Richtung Tarpon tätig? Das war bisher das beeindruckendste, was ich vom Fischen kenne.



Für Tarpon braucht man ein Boot und das hatte ich leider nicht.


----------



## Wobbl (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo

Ich fahr in den winter ferien in die usa 
So richtung fort loderdale/ maiami wollte 
Meine angel mit nehmen hab aber überhaupt
Keine ahnung was das angeln da angeht


Brauch ich nen schein und was kannn ich wo fangen
( boot steht mir nicht zur verfügung) süß oder salz wasser 
und welches  gerät und köder für die fischart die essbar ist und nicht schwierig zu zubereiten ist gift stacheln und so ...

M.f.g. wobbl


----------



## bastelberg (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Also: Angelschein brauchst du. Info's unter: http://myfwc.com/fishing/
Hole meinen immer bei Sports Authority, ist ein grosses Sportgeschäft.  3 Tg $ 17, 4 Tg $ 30, Jahreskarte  $ 47.
Ansonsten benutze ich zum in shore fishing (vom Ufer aus) eine 3 m Spinnrute bis 40 g Wg, 3000er Rolle mit 0,17 Nanofil und ein 1 m langes Flourocarbonvorfach. Was dann unten am Haken hängt muss man dann ausprobieren. Habe all die Jahre mit shrimp und squid als Köder geangelt. Bisse ohne Ende, aber nicht gescheites. Seit letztem Jahr fische und fange ich nur noch mit Gummi oder Wobbler. Beachten sollte man ausserdem die Gezeiten. Am besten unter Gezeitenfisch.com nachschauen. Aber trotz allem, Gezeiten hin oder her: am allerbesten war es kurz vor Sonnenaufgang, auch bei Niedrigwasser.


----------



## Wobbl (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo,

Erstmal Danke sollte ich ein Stahlvorfach einpacken weil deine Gummifische ja schon ziemlich zerledert aussehen.

Achso gibt es MIndestmaße und fangbeschrenkung, ich hab gelesen an manchen Seen ist es prizipiell verboten Fische mit zunehmen.

m.f.g. Wobbl


----------



## bastelberg (2. November 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi Wobbi,
Stahlvorfach kann man, muss man aber nicht. Wenn dann hab ich Titanvorfach genommen, weil dieses knotbar ist und nicht knickt. Ich selbst habe Titan nur für meine Köderfishangellei verwendet, weil auch ja mal ein Blowfish (Kugelfisch) anbeissen könnte. dieser knips jedes Monovorfach durch ohne dass du überhaupt was merkst. An der Spinnrute, mit Gummi, reicht ,wie schon erwähnt, ein Flouocarbonvorfach von min 1 m Länge.
 Zu den Maßen: Diese findest du ebenfalls auf der offiziellen Internet seite (Link oben).


----------



## Scabbers (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hallo,

danke für deine Ausführungen!
Ich bin mit Familie ab Ende April für 5 Wochen in Cape Coral und Anna Maria Island. Bei Cape Coral bin ich schon sehr gespannt was alles an den Haken geht, denn wir haben ein Haus an einem Salzwasserkanal mit Sailboat Access in der Yachthafen Area. Anschließend Anna Maria Island, dort dann sicherlich angeltechnisch gemütlich am Rod and Reel Pier, vom Strand und so weiter. Gibt ja interessante Unterwasservideos auf youtube, in denen sich massenhaft Snooks, Sheepheads, etc. unter dem Pier aufhalten. Das mit dem an den Haken bekommen soll aber wohl nicht so einfach sein.
Noch lese ich mich kreuz und quer in die Materie "Angeln in Florida" ein, aber bei speziellen Fragen würde ich gerne auf dich zurückkommen.

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Florida ist nicht nur touristisch sehr beliebt, sondern wohl auch bei Anglern. Die Everglades und der Lake Okeechobee zählen landesweit mit zu den besten Bass Gewässern.

Würde mich auch sehr reizen |supergri


----------



## Fulli (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Auf Anna Maria habe ich auch schon geangelt und zwar vor der Brücke nach Longboat Key auf der Seite Richtung Festland.
Ich habe da einige Plattfische und Sheepheads gefangen und einen großen Fisch der mir alles abgebissen hat. Was es war weiß ich nicht hatte glaube ich gelbe Flossen. Zur Sicherheit würde ich ein Stahlvorfach mitnehmen. Köder war ein Jigkopf der mit einer Garnele garniert wurde. Ich habe den Köder einfach über den Boden gezogen oder einfach liegen lassen. Hatte bei fast jeden Auswurf einen Biss, nur den umzuwandeln ist nicht immer leicht |rolleyes 
Aber die Angler sind dort super freundlich, sie zeigen dir alles und leihen dir ein paar Angelsachen wenn was fehlt.


----------



## Scabbers (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@Fulli

Ja die Brücke habe ich mir auch schon für eine potenzielle Angelsession gemerkt, und vor Überraschungen ist man da auch nicht gefeilt, siehe deinen Montagenverlust, aber das macht die Sache ja umso interessanter.


----------



## renegade1848 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Gerade noch rechtzeitig gefunden, den Fred. Fliege morgen für eine Woche nach FL (Orlando), eigentlich zu einem Meeting (also beruflich), aber ich werde mich im Anschluss mit einem Kollegen noch zum Big Game - Fischen nach Clearwater aufmachen. Daneben haben wir sicher noch ein paar Zeitfenster (z.B. Samstag), wo wir irgendwo auf dem Weg von Clearwater nach Orlando den Schwarzbarschen mit leichterem Spin-Tackle vom Ufer aus nachstellen wollten. Kennt da zufällig jmd hier eine gute Stelle?


----------



## fishingking88 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Du kannst Schwarzbarsche dort eigendlich überall wos Süsswasser gibt überlisten es gibt sie dort maßenweise.Am besten probierst du es mit einem Spinnerbait(weiß und grün sehr fängig) oder mit einem Köderfisch am Drachkovitch-System.


----------



## renegade1848 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hier mein Tip: Wer kein Boot am Start hat, ist hier häufig aufgeschmissen, da weite Schilfgürtel es kaum erlauben, an's Wasser zu kommen. Da braucht man dann Leute mit Ortskenntnissen. Was dagegen prima klappt, ist, es einfach in den eher "urbanen" Bereichen zu probieren. Unser Hotel in Orlando hatte z.B. einen kleinen See direkt vor der Haustür, da habe ich in 2h 14 Barsche zwischen 1-4 Pfund gefangen, das war kurzweilig. Die bissen übrigens auf alles, was ich so in der Kiste hatte...

Dann noch von Clearwater Beach aus 'ne Kuttertour mitgemacht, aber die war eher enttäuschend. Kleine bis mittlere Grunts ohne Ende, aber die ordentlichen Grouper wurden natürlich von den Touries gefangen, die dann vor Schreck immer fast die Angel über Bord geworfen haben. OK, für nu 80$ war's ok, aber das nächste mal nehm ich ein ordentliches Boot mit Guide alleine.


----------



## Scabbers (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

@renegade1848

Petri zu den Schwarzbarschen! Klingt ja wirklich nach einer kurzweiligen Angelei. Hat denn in dem See außer den Schwarzbarschen noch was gebissen?
Ich werde mir dann wohl Salzwasser- als auch eine Süßwassergenehmigung holen, allzeit flexibel ist das Motto :q

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## renegade1848 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi Scabbers,

nein, in dem See waren es nur Schwarzbarsche. An dem Tag waren in Orlando morgens auch nur 3°C (!) und dann am Nachmittag/Abend, wo ich fischen war, schon wieder ca. 20°C. Ob das eine Auswirkung auf's Beissverhalten hatte? An einem anderen See in der Gegend um Lakeland (passend, der Name) fing ich neben Schwarbarschen auch einen Hecht und einen kleinen Sunfish.

Braucht man für den Golf eine Erlaubnis? Ich dachte, die wäre nur für das Freshwater Fishing im Landesinnern nötig. Damn, dann war ich wohl ein paar Stunden wildern...


----------



## Scabbers (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Hi,

Saltwater Fishing Licence wird benötigt, siehe hier: http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/

Habe gerade mal Lakeland gegoogelt, macht seinem Namen ja wirklich alle Ehre, wenn man sich die Gegend betrachtet.


----------



## Fulli (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

So genau habe ich es auch nicht verstanden...
An der Ostküste sagte mir jeder ich brauch keine Lizenz solange ich nicht vom Boot angel und an der Westküste brauchte ich dann eine.

Die Amis wissen dass alle selber nicht so genau.


----------



## renegade1848 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal Lakeland gegoogelt, macht seinem Namen ja wirklich alle Ehre, wenn man sich die Gegend betrachtet.



Yup, aber mit den Schilfgürteln ist es da wirklich extrem, ausserdem teilweise viel petrochemische Industrie, also nicht wirklich immer nett anzuschauen. Ich hab dann irgendwo mal einen alten Bootsanleger gefunden, an den kein "Private Property" - Schild gepappt war, aber so 100% hasenrein war die Gegend da auch nicht. Boot macht da einfach wirklich jede Menge Sinn, und dann lieber Lake Toho (da war ich letztes Jahr) oder so.


----------



## bastelberg (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Florida*

Im Süsswasser hab ich erst einmal geangelt. West Palm glaub ich. Waren eigentlich auf Familienbesuch und hinterm Haus war so ein kleiner Tümpel. Hatte nur 'ne Stippe dabei, aber jedeMenge Crappies und 2 turtles rausgeholt. Im Oktober geht es wieder rüber. Werde dann auch meinen Kumpel dort besuchen, im nördlichen Teil von Florida. Erwohnt direck an einen Fluss. Dort gibt es Bass, catfish, Störe (geschützt) und panfish, wie bream, sunfish und viele mehr. Wird bestimmt ein interesantes Angeln.Als Köder nehmen die Amis frozen shrimp und Crickets, gefrohrene Garnelen und Heuschrecken und natürlich auch Wurm. Werde meine Reisestippe dort ausprobieren, 6 m, Trapolänge 60 cm.


----------

